# anyone have info for a promatch forklift controller



## tinkeringgreg (Mar 27, 2008)

After doing some cleanup of the unit that I have salvaged out of an old Crown forklift I found some additional information on it, It is actually a GE EV1B speed control and I did get it working after a Google search located some operating instructions namely that the "brake/seat" input is hot before the ignition key input and the direction input go's hot a second or two after that. Does anyone have an idea on the current limit adjustment procedure. and my EV1 is labeled 24-84 volts DC, How solid it the 84 volt limit. If I was to power it with a string of 7 12 volt batteries having a nominal voltage of 84 but an off charge voltage of around 96 volts would that let the magic smoke out or is it designed to work with an 84 volt pack?

Thanks


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I am not very familiar with the EV1 series controllers from General Electric, however, I know that FSIP (flight system industrial products) manufactures and services all the OEM EV1 controllers -- G.E. no longer has anything to do with the manufacturing process.

We use FSIP at my work for rebuilding Curtis and G.E. controllers. They are located in Carlisle, PA and have all the data you could ever need for these controllers. I'm not sure if they can modify the controllers for higher voltage or not, but they can probably tell you what the absolute max values are.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

tinkeringgreg said:


> If I was to power it with a string of 7 12 volt batteries having a nominal voltage of 84 but an off charge voltage of around 96 volts would that let the magic smoke out or is it designed to work with an 84 volt pack?


Why take chance?
Test your civic at 72v. It's enough to do test drive around town.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

tinkeringgreg,

I just read an old document (from back in 1981) that was written by Eaton Corp. on behalf of NASA, regarding the original EV1 controller and 11-inch G.E. motor. The purpose of the document was to examine the feasibility of using this type of setup for on-road electric vehicles and hybrids.

Eaton recorded several dyno runs using both straight and chopped DC current (from an EV1) to a General Electric 5BT motor. I believe that it gives efficiency numbers for both the motor and controller (combined) at several different voltages.​ ​ It does not give much information about the controller itself, but there's quite a bit of test data that you might find useful. The first time I read this document was over 15 years ago, when I was trying to build a car using this controller... and it did work (albeit not very fast).​ ​ http://www.ep-1000.com/EV1_Controller_GE_11-inch_motor.pdf​


----------



## tinkeringgreg (Mar 27, 2008)

That Eaton document is interesting reading, Thanks for sharing it. The GE motor they tested is similar in size to the Hitachi motor that I am using. I mated it to the original 5 speed Honda transaxle. So far its just running on 36 volts around the yard as it is nowhere near ready for the street yet.


----------

